
Show HN: New Time-Travel Debugger for React UseReducer - victorvrv
https://github.com/reactrewind/react-rewind
======
victorvrv
Hey guys,

My teammates and I have been working for the past few weeks on a time-travel
debugger for React's useReducer hook. It's called React Rewind.

We have a working product and are finally beta launching. If you are
interested in time-travel debugging and/or React, make sure to checkout our
repo: [https://github.com/reactrewind/react-
rewind](https://github.com/reactrewind/react-rewind)

We are an open source project and would love to hear any inputs.

Thanks!

~~~
carsoncychen
Looks promising! Been looking for a tool like this. Keep up the good work!

